# étants (un étant)



## BCarito

Buenos días, 
Por favor podrían decirme qué significa la palabra 'étants' en la siguiente frase?

'...sur les liens aléatoires entre les idées, les concepts et les étants.'

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

"étants"  gérondif du verbe être au pluriel

¿"sobre los lazos aleatorios entre las ideas, los conceptos y los "siendos" ?


----------



## BCarito

Sí, no tiene sentido =S
Igualmente, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Montepinar

me parece que es un tecnicismo filosófico. Significa, simplemente, "seres".
El contexto parece avalar esta traducción: se habla de relación entre ideas y cosas (seres).

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es mucho más complejo que el simple "ser". Es, a la vez, el ser y todo lo que lo rodea y más aún. Véase la explicación:
On touche ici à la philosophie de *Heidegger*. Pour ce philosophe tout ce qui est est *étant* et l'être se trouve en chaque *étant*. Il écrit " _Etant est tout ce dont nous parlons, tout ce à quoi nous pensons, tout ce à l'égard de quoi nous nous comportons, mais aussi ce que nous sommes nous-mêmes et la maniére dont nous le sommes" in Etre et Temps 2
_En allemand l'étant= das Seiende. No sé cómo lo han traducido en español.
Si te puede servir.


----------



## Montepinar

Gurb tiene razón. Aunque la expresión ha hecho fortuna y no sólo se usa para referirse a Heidegger.
En español suele traducirse a Heidegger distinguiendo entre el ser y los seres. De modo que l'étants son "los seres". Ha habido otros intentos de marcar la diferencia (distinguir entre ser y existentes), pero eso es otra cosa y complica las cosas más que las aclara.


----------



## Domtom

-
Iglesia tiene razón. No hay ninguna razón para asustarse ante esa palabra; quizá se trate de un concepto filosófico.

"El siendo"


----------



## GURB

Más noticias de Gurb.
Mira este hilo:http://www.heideggeriana.com.ar/textos/ser_y_tiempo_5.htm
y verás que los especialistas traducen *l'étant* por *el ser ahí.
*Sin más.


----------



## Montepinar

Bueno, se ve que Gurb sabe más francés y más filosofía que yo. De modo que casi con toda seguridad, es lo que él dice.
No obstante, me parece que Ser-ahi suele reservarse para traducir Dasein.
El Dasein es, ciertamente, un tipo de étant, un tipo de ser. Pero quizá Bcarito tendrá el contexto que le permita elegir entre "seres" o "ser-ahí".
Saludos


----------



## iaf

*"Das Seiende"* es comunmente traducido por *"el ente"*.
Tecnicamente no es más que el participio presente (no es un gerundio) del verbo ser/estar - "lo siente/lo estante", lo que es/está.

Pero por tratarse de filosofía, prefiero no hablar demás...
En la misma página que indica Gurb, recomiendo ir a otra traducción, la de Jorge Eduardo Rivera 1997, en la que se replantean algunos criterios de la traducción de José Gaos del 1951.

Saludos, iaf.

EDIT: la verdad, si no fuera por Heidegger, yo diría directamente *"los lazos aleatorios entre las ideas, los conceptos y lo existente (lo real, los hechos)"*


----------



## totor

Yo coincido con iaf. Para mí, el *étant* es el *ente*.


----------



## iaf

Ya entrados en el campo de las meras suposiciones, _googleando_ encontré un extracto que habla justo de estos conceptos aqui:

http://www.i8u.com/interview_de_artcogitans_avec_i8u.htm
(bajo "Question 3")

Parece tratarse de la filosofía y la creación artística. (Si alguien lo entiende, que avise )

Bueh, tal vez me estoy yendo por la tangente...


----------



## Sordello

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous!

Hoy empiezo con una nada fácil, espero que haya algún iluminado que me saque del aprieto.

"Selon Schaeffer, qui parle de la photographie avant l'ère numérique, "elle est toujours "seconde". Mais cette "secondarité" ne se rapporte pas a une vue fondatrice: l'image photographique peut parfaitement être une vue inédite sans cesser pour autant d'être fondée dans des "étants" donnés d'avance."

Según Jean-Marie Schaeffer, que habla de fotografía anterior a la era numérica, “es siempre la imagen de algo, por lo tanto es de una cierta manera siempre “segunda”. Pero esta “secundaridad” no se refiere a una visión fundadora: la imagen fotográfica puede ser perfectamente una visión inédita sin por eso dejar de estar fundada en “siendos” dados de antemano”.

Gracias "de antemano".

Sordello.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

La filosofía no es mi especialidad y, por lo tanto, el concepto del _étant _(creo recordar que de Heidegger) tampoco. 

¿*Entidades preexistentes*?


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Según ... fotografía anterior a la era digital, ésta es siempre segundona . Sin embargo, su (o este) segundo lugar no se refiere ...sin por ello dejar de estar fundada en hechos ya conocidos.

1.- No me veo capaz de conservar el juego de palabras (por llamarlo así) con "étants" en Español, y mi opción es la sencillez. 'conocido' se aproxima bastante a 'étant donné' y es simple.

2.- ya sé que no viene en el título, pero la traducción de seconde puede hacerse aquí por 'segundona', aunque esto le hace perder la 'secondarité'. Se eliminan los juegos de palabras, pero creo que transmite el sentido de una forma más fiel.  


Saludos,


----------



## swift

Hola:

No sé por qué olvidé a Heidegger tan brutalmente. Se llaman los "siendos".


> Usamos este “barbarismo” en lugar de la noción de “ente”, heredada de la filosofía alemana, para afirmar su singular posición de multiplicidad en devenir: “el ser se dice de todo lo que es”, y lo que es sólo puede serlo como paso de un estado a otro, devenir.
> 
> Página 9.


 Prefiero "entes" a entidades, Athos.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Sordello

Swift! estas seguro de que Heidegger tiene un concepto al que nombra "siendos"... si me decís que sí, me salvás la vida!

Gracias, 

Sordello


----------



## swift

Hola:

El problema es que yo leí a Heidegger en inglés.  Pero déjame consultar con nuestro especialista y te cuento.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Sordello

Te lo agradezco mucho.

Sordello


----------



## Sordello

Miren este link: es revelador!

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id=9_Wta_xdAiQC&pg=PA23&lpg=PA23&dq=siendos+heidegger+%22siendos%22&source=bl&ots=Y2xm_FBXzs&sig=QijVyL1YkEYuwLw9yiAo-gQUhfo&hl=es&ei=Rra3SoH3MZSStgfgtvmlDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=siendos%20heidegger%20%22siendos%22&f=false


----------



## swift

Menos mal. Mi amigo filósofo podrá descansar un ratito más. 

Me alegra haber sido útil...

_________
*Edit

*Acabo de enterarme de que había un hilo sobre el mismo término. Veo que Domtom halló el mismo libro que tú, Sordello. Creo que ahora tienes más evidencia.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Étant" es sin duda alguna "ente", no hay otra opción...


----------



## maria luisa pepi

me parece que una buena traducción de "étants" es "lo que es"

el dasein heiddeggeriano suele traducirse como el ser-en-el-mundo y el concepto esta íntimamente relacionado a sus posiciones filosóficas, yo no lo usaria para pensar en "étants"


----------



## totor

maria luisa pepi said:


> "lo que es"



Tal vez sea una traducción canónica del 'étant' en filosofía (no soy un especialista), pero sigo pensando que, en un uso más terrenal y práctico, la traducción correcta es 'ente'.

¡Y bienvenida al foro, María Luisa!


----------

